# Paulie's E-Juice - Juice Reviews



## BibbyBubbly (16/2/16)

*PAULIE’S E-JUICE - GUAVA (3MG) *

*Equipment Used*

Kangertech Mini (RBA) - 0.35 ohm single coil, organic cotton wick @ 27 Watts

*Color and Smell*

The juice has a darkish orange color and smells like a guava-roll.

*Flavor*

Spot on fresh guava juice. It tastes exactly like a glass of chilled guava juice (without the irritating scratchy throat, one sometimes gets with the real juice). It’s a cool (non-minty), slightly sweet juice, with a hint of guava after-taste.

*Throat Hit *

None.

*Over-All Impressions*

It’s a smooth, stunningly refreshing, spot on guava juice.

I cannot get enough of this juice. May favorite ADV to date, so obviously I will be re-ordering...
In fact I will probably have to order about 300 ml per month! This is not an overpowering flavor and perfect for my all day mindless vaping requirements.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre (16/2/16)

Ah, have been waiting for a review on this one, thank you - clear and concise. Now just to wait for HRH to lift my prohibition on buying any more juices.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (16/2/16)

Waiting for Pistachio Icecream review... I took the leap and got a bottle yesterday from Juicy Joes (Thanks @ShaneW btw), but haven't cracked it open yet as I am too lazy right now to rebuild/rewick.


----------



## Paulie (16/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> *PAULIE’S E-JUICE - GAUVA (3MG) *
> 
> *Equipment Used*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Review! Its always great hearing other peoples thoughts on the juice and yours are pretty accurate!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/2/16)

Tasted the Guava and its really awesome. Authentic proper natural guava taste. This is a really well crafted juice. Got 2 bottles of each flavor 
Just waiting for them to steep a little longer  
Agree that it will definitely be an ADV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (16/2/16)

I went trough a 50ml in no time, there must have been a leak in my bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (16/2/16)

Paulie said:


> Thanks for the Review! Its always great hearing other peoples thoughts on the juice and yours are pretty accurate!


@Paulie, I am on my second tank of Guava in the Serpent, just one word.......excellent. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/2/16)

@Paulie is a master mixologist! We can only expect great jooses from him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (16/2/16)

Awesome stuff this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (16/2/16)

I must say this is one of the great ones. Flavour is on par with expectation. Lovely inhale and exhale. My wife on the other hand forces me to vape this outside as she cannot stand the smell of the vape.

Every chance I get this is one of my guilty pleasures.

Sounds a bit like 50 shades of guava...know what I mean?!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BibbyBubbly (16/2/16)

I 


MetalGearX said:


> I must say this is one of the great ones. Flavour is on par with expectation. Lovely inhale and exhale. My wife on the other hand forces me to vape this outside as she cannot stand the smell of the vape.
> 
> Every chance I get this is one of my guilty pleasures.
> 
> Sounds a bit like 50 shades of guava...know what I mean?!


Should not be posting this but... the first thing that came to mind after your sentence that "My wife on the other hand forces me to vape this outside as she cannot stand the smell of the vape" was "that's because it smells like fresh guava and she doesn't want any compitision". Maybe you should give the wifey some more tlc then she might allow you to vape this!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sterling Vape (16/2/16)

Hitting the guava in my billow now 30w 0.4ohms. Loving it!! Vaping this juice reminds me of that old movie Hook. The scene where they imagine food in empty Containers and all of a sudden it's real. Same can be said here if you close your eyes, take a long drag and picture biting into a ripe guava, you will taste that guava for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (16/2/16)

Really enjoying the pistachio, one of those juices you're looking really forward to and it does not disappoint!
@Paulie , that tester you gave me (thanks again) is another winner, without any shadow of a doubt! Can't wait for its release, hopefully soon? So damn refreshing, wow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> *PAULIE’S E-JUICE - GAUVA (3MG) *
> 
> *Equipment Used*
> 
> ...



Great review @BibbyBubbly and thanks for starting the thread for us!
Thank you for sharing your impressions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (16/2/16)

Silver said:


> Great review @BibbyBubbly and thanks for starting the thread for us!
> Thank you for sharing your impressions


Thanks Silver. My first review, I was actually very nervous, but this juice is to good for me to not bring it to everyone's
attention

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (16/2/16)

Paulies juices are world class, the guava has been a longtime favourite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (2/3/16)

Have to mention again just how awesome and authentic this flavour is!There is no other guava juice that comes close.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (4/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (4/3/16)

looking forward to taste the coffee cake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

*REVIEW: PAULIES PEAR


Gear used:*
Ijust2 with 0.5 ohm commercial coil and ijust battery
Fishbone plus rda with dual vertical kanthal coils coming in at 0.32 ohms and 51 watts on cuboid. Cotton wicked.

*Website blurb:*
Ripe, ready, and ever so sweet. An authentic soft and juicy, thick pulp, fresh pear juice.

*My review and opinion:*
As per usual the impatient person that I am I put this into my Ijust2 tank straight away after picking this up at Vapers Corner on Tuesday. I had some other juice before this and I vaped whilst driving until the flavour started to come through.
I know this is not the way to test a juice but my first impression was that this is so authentic and true to the real thing it literally felt as if I just took a bite from a pear, skin and all. I really am amazed by how Paulie manages to recreate a fruit so perfectly just like with the Guava, which I sadly just ran out of 

Last night I couldn't wait to pop this into a dripper and i built the dual vertical kanthal coils as showed by Shaunnadan for max flavour. I found the sweet spot for me to be just above 50 W.

I am almost speechless how good this tastes in the dripper. Its almost like it tastes "riper" like a pear with almost browning skin with that nice combination of fruity sweet with a dash of sour. The clouds are awesome too as expected and TH is not a bother for me as I chase flavour and vape exclusively at 0mg.

This hits the mark just like the Guava and Pistachio Ice Cream and cant wait to try the rest of the line as soon as the budget allows.

*Similar to:*
Nothing else I tried yet

*Final thoughts:*
What you read on the bottle, that is exactly what you get when you vape it in the most authentic flavour possible. So often I read a blurb and tried juices to only be left underwhelmed and wondering if vaping is worth it for me As a flavour chaser. I can safely say that this and all the other juices tastes like a lot of hard work went into them and puts this line of juices up there with the best. So unless you really hate pear, go buy it now!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (10/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> *REVIEW: PAULIES PEAR
> View attachment 47776
> 
> Gear used:*
> ...




Thanks for the detailed review i really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Thanks for the detailed review i really appreciate it!


Thanks for the awesome juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> *REVIEW: PAULIES PEAR
> View attachment 47776
> 
> Gear used:*
> ...


Great stuff, thank you. Have tried the Guava and agree totally with your sentiments on that one. As I am not a lover of pear fruit, decided, in close collaboration with my wallet, to skip it for the time being, but now you are giving me major FOMO again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff, thank you. Have tried the Guava and agree totally with your sentiments on that one. As I am not a lover of pear fruit, decided, in close collaboration with my wallet, to skip it for the time being, but now you are giving me major FOMO again.


I apologize for the FOMO lol thats what made me buy this, but yes the wallet is the reason i cant try lemon ice tea or coffee cake yet and I am a fan of both lol..but yes the pear is truly authentic so hope you dont dislike pear too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/3/16)

Andre said:


> Great stuff, thank you. Have tried the Guava and agree totally with your sentiments on that one. As I am not a lover of pear fruit, decided, in close collaboration with my wallet, to skip it for the time being, but now you are giving me major FOMO again.


@Andre I also wasn't sure about pear as something one could enjoy vaping (although I enjoy pears) but man am I glad I bought it at the meet! You mention you don't enjoy eating pears, well I'm afraid (as mentioned above) this is as close as you can get to the real thing, and it's just too yummy...Perhaps try it before you buy, if you're in Joburg sometime you're welcome to try mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> @Andre I also wasn't sure about pear as something one could enjoy vaping (although I enjoy pears) but man am I glad I bought it at the meet! You mention you don't enjoy eating pears, well I'm afraid (as mentioned above) this is as close as you can get to the real thing, and it's just too yummy...Perhaps try it before you buy, if you're in Joburg sometime you're welcome to try mine.


Thanks for the offer @Pixstar. I am now getting a sample to try. One thing I have learnt about juices - sometimes you like flavours, which you would not normally eat or drink.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/3/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the offer @Pixstar. I am now getting a sample to try. One thing I have learnt about juices - sometimes you like flavours, which you would not normally eat or drink.


Ain't that the truth

Generally I vape flavours I don't eat or drink. Until coffee cake. 

I love coffee, but until now I mildly enjoyed Wakonda, but none other coffer flavoured.

Paulie's Coffee Cake goes down like cold water though!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ain't that the truth
> 
> Generally I vape flavours I don't eat or drink. Until coffee cake.
> 
> ...


 Can you describe what the coffee cake tastes like @rogue zombie ?


----------



## rogue zombie (11/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Can you describe what the coffee cake tastes like @rogue zombie ?


It's not Coffee and cake

It's like a good shot of espresso was chucked in the cake batter, and the cake is therefore coffee flavoured (if that makes sense).

It's cake primarily... that happens to be coffee flavoured. Good coffee.

It's extremely well balanced moist, slightly creamy cake with, I think, a tiny bit of caramel (like burnt sugar caramel, not sweet-like caramel.)




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chezzig (11/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> It's not Coffee and cake
> 
> It's like a good shot of espresso was chucked in the cake batter, and the cake is therefore coffee flavoured (if that makes sense).
> 
> ...


 Thank-you so much !! That makes perfect sense  So I shouldn't expect a Frappe with cake ( Which is what I imagined) But rather , as you said " Coffee Flavoured Cake"
Hmmmmm , going to have to give this a try .

Thanks once again @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (11/3/16)

Just purchased some of this fine coffee cake joose, it is truly delicious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jguile415 (11/3/16)

@Paulie Any chance of you making a granadilla juice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (11/3/16)

Got to try some of the pear last night, it's a very close relative of this:




Yum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

jguile415 said:


> @Paulie Any chance of you making a granadilla juice?



Hi @jguile415 
Please rather ask such questions via PM or in the Paulie's subforum
We are on the general threads here in the E-liquid reviews forum

PS- that was a good question


----------



## jguile415 (11/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @jguile415
> Please rather ask such questions via PM or in the Paulie's subforum
> We are on the general threads here in the E-liquid reviews forum
> 
> PS- that was a good question



Humblest apologies Silver! It was a passing thought while reading this thread.

PS. Damn straight!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/3/16)

Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream Mini Review:

Well well... this is the first South African juice to make my ADV list. I was expecting the usual run-of-the-mill local produce. Maaaaaaan oh man. I rate this juice as top notch. Absolutely killer. 

@Paulie your work is NEXT LEVEL. I have no words.

This should be exported with huge pride. Winner winner chicken dinner. My bottle damn near got killed in one day.

Picking up the entire range of Paulies on Tuesday. I simply cannot wait.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (29/3/16)

I got my hands on these 3 today.
Not much of a reviewer so here goes.

Coffee Cake is lovely and moreish cake with a hint of coffee

Lemon Ice Tea is a refreshing lemon, not the "handy andy" or zesty lemon flavor that one get in a lot of the other lemon e juice. It reminds me a lot of my grandmothers lemonade with a hint of tea.

Pear is very "pearie" yes its a real word cause i made it up. i love pears and this juice has a lovely strong pear flavor

Well done @Paulie keep up the good work and i am looking forward to vaping more of your creations.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (29/3/16)

Have gone through 7 bottles of these amazing juices, everyday there is a juice from Paulie in my rotation, @Paulie Thank You for these amazing flavours, Guava, Pear and Coffee Cake, ABSOLUTELY "TOP-NOTCH"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caveman (29/3/16)

So I got some coffee cake today so I thought I'd add my quick review 

*Equipment Used*
IStick TC100W
Freshly wicked Magma Reborn RDA (clone) with dual 7 wrap stainless steel coils running in TC mode 40W at 200 degrees Celsius (Man I am loving these SS coils on TC) at 0.27ohm

*Color and Smell*
Slight yellowish brownish in color, smells like a mild espresso sauce dripped on a freshly baked still warm and moist sponge cake

*Flavor*
Just like it smells. Get that delicious cake taste, not cake batter, fresh out of the oven cake that is still spongy with an fairly runny espresso sauce put on it. Just enough before it drenches the cake. Has a slight sponge cake sweetness on the inhale and a nice smooth espresso exhale with a more espresso than cake after taste

*Throat Hit*
None to very light

*Over-All Impressions*
I will be getting more for sure. I am fan of dessert flavors, but this is the perfect mix between a cakey dessert and espresso to hold off the full on dessert flavor. Best coffee based flavor I have tried to date. Will be my ADV tomorrow so will see if it gets a bit much after a while. I don't think it will though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/4/16)

@Paulie Weel done.

Thanks to @Nibbler for introducing me to the Lemon Ice Tea. I love most citrus juices, but the ice tea addition to the description made me shy away, as I am not a fan of ice tea. If ice tea tastes anything like Paulie's juice, maybe I should try it out sometime.

Very refreshing juice with enough lemon zest to satisfy my citrus cravings, has a subtle flavour on exhale which I can't put my finger on. Maybe this is tea ? All in all, the Lemon Ice Tea is a great juice, and my favorite in the Paulies range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nibbler (3/4/16)

I may be out of line here but our local juice masters do us proud, most local eliquids compare to or are superior to any international eliquids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/4/16)

Nibbler said:


> I may be out of line here but our local juice masters do us proud, most local eliquids compare to or are superior to any international eliquids.


Sometimes... sometimes... it has been hard for me to hit on real winners, took me a minute there. Paulies is a stand-out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ezekiel (14/4/16)

@Paulie sent me 4x50ml bottles for participating in his Aphrodite's Nipple DIY contest. First of all, thanks again @Paulie! Really appreciate it! I'm going to review each one separately, and over the course of a few days (they take time yo!). My phone camera is a bit busted atm, so I'll upload pictures of the juice at a later stage. I'll give an overall impression of Paulie's E-juice after all of the reviews.

First up: Lemon Ice Tea

Company: Paulie's E-Juice
Product Name: *Lemon Ice Tea*
Product Image: *None available right now*

Reviewer: Ezekiel

Tested on the following setups:


DNA200, with empirically adjusted TFR values to give the same general heat scale on different wires and atomizers as well as buffer adjusted.
Evic VTC mini, with custom TCRs:
Titanium 1: 3796 x 10^-6
Stainless Steel 316L: 927 x 10^-6

Atomizers:

Hastur v2 RDA, 2 x SS316L 26 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 16 wraps, compressed, 0.46 ohm, wicked normally with Cotton Bacon v2
Velocity Mini RDA, 2 x SS316L 28 AWG, 3.5 mm ID, 14 wraps, compressed, 0.83 ohm, wicked Scottish with Cotton Bacon
Stroh Mini RDA, 2 x Kanthal Clapton (32 over 28 AWG), 2.5 mm ID, 4 wraps, mildly spaced, 0.33 ohm, wicked Scottish with Cotton Bacon v2
Aromamizer v1 RDTA, 2 x Titanium 1 26 AWG, 3.0 mm ID, 8 wraps, compressed, vertical, 0.18 ohm, wicked normally with Cotton Bacon v2
Goblin Mini v2 RTA, 2 x SS316L 26 AWG, 2.0 mm ID, 10 wraps, compressed, 0.23 ohm, wicked normally with Cotton Bacon v2
Subtank Mini v2 RTA, 1 x Titanium 1 26 AWG, 2.5 mm ID, 10 wraps, compressed, vertical, 0.42 ohm, wicked Dragon with Cotton Bacon v2
TFV4 RTA, 1 x Kanthal Clapton (32 over 28 AWG), 2.5 mm ID, 5 wraps, compressed, 0.74 ohm, wicked normally with Cotton Bacon v2
(I tested extensively on all of these setups to get a good feel for the juice, they're not just a list of things I own)

_Strength_: 3 mg/ml
_Price_: Not sure but available from Lung Candy, Vape King, Vape Cartel, Atomix Vapes, ECiggies, Juicy Joes, The ECig Store, Sir Vape, JJ's Emporium, Vapers Corner, Vapour Chemistry, E-Cig Inn, Vape Decadence and H2 Vape
_Website_: www.*paulies*-*eliquid*.co.za/

_Website blurb_: Fresh lemon spliced with full leaf tea. A beautiful tangy and sweet all day treat!

_Preferred coil temperature_: 255 °C
The temperature dependence of this juice is quite interesting. In the ranges of 205 to 230 °C, I mostly get a bittery lemon zest flavour. In the ranges of 235 to 260 °C, typical Ice-tea flavours starts to develop. Finally, at higher temperatures, more lemon juice (sweet, not tart - similar to lemon filling in pastries) overpowers the tea notes. The tea aftertaste I mostly get in the range of 245 to 255 °C. Flavour mostly dissipates above 280 °C. In this regard, most of the lemon notes have a much wider temperature range where they are active, whereas the tea notes are more constrained. As a result, I had the most success of flavours blending between 250 and 260 °C. All subsequent comments will be in regard to vaping at 255 °C.

_Preferred vaping temperature_: Light heat (a tad above body temperature)

_Tasting Notes_:

Inhale: Slightly bitter Lemon zest, slight hint of menthol-type cooling
Mouth Exhale: Initial, slightly sweet ice tea, followed by non-tart lemon juice
Nose Exhale: Sweeter lemon zest
Aftertaste: Very typical ice-tea notes, reminiscent of lightly fermented tea leaves (in the line of an Irish Breakfast Tea). Slightly sweet. Some menthol cooling is also experienced.

Mouthfeel: Very light, slightly cooling. Dry at lower temperatures, but lightly juicy at higher temperatures
Throat hit: Light (but depending on the setup)
_Comments_

@Paulie has absolutely nailed the flavour of commercial lemon flavoured ice teas. The flavours are spot on with the actual drink. It is mostly composed of two (although each might be a composite of other flavours) flavour notes: lemons and ice-tea.
The lemon notes are very slightly bitter, with mostly lemon zest and some hints of lemon juice. However, there is very little acidity in the lemon notes for me - this is definitely not going to puck(er) you up. The zest flavours also comes out in the middle of the exhale, and is quite strong when exhaling through your nose. While I enjoy the lemon flavours, when they come out on their own (at low and high temperatures), they tend to get a bit exhausting after awhile.
Next, I specifically mentioned ice-tea flavour notes instead of tea. I know in terms of beverages the differences between the two are only temperature and sugar, but somehow the flavours in this juice reminds me absolutely of ice-tea rather than normal tea, even when heated. The taste is very lightly aromatic, and reminiscent of a lightly fermented black tea. The ice-tea notes comes out predominantly in the first part of the exhale, but then again in an absolutely fantastic and long-lingering aftertaste.
I also pick up some menthol. Whether this is by design (added menthol or koolada or whatever), or whether it comes directly from the lemon flavours, it works well. It is light enough to not notice it immediately, but it strong enough to pick up after a few toots. It serves to highlight the lemon somewhat, and gives more of an ice to the ice-tea. In this sense, even when the vapour temperature is a bit higher, you still have an impression of vaping ice-tea rather than lemon-flavoured black tea.
Finally, the juice is very slightly sweet. However, the sweetness comes through only at higher _vaping_ temperatures. When the juice is slightly heated up (in other words, it is a noticebly hotter than body temperature), the sweetness overrides the lemon's bitterness and accentuates the ice-tea. What bugged me in certain cases was when the vaping temperature was quite high, the sweetness became a bit overpowering, and gave an artificial flavour to both the lemon and the tea notes.
The lemon and ice-tea notes blend very well in certain cases. When everything works nicely in your atomizer, and your coil temperature is just right, then these notes blend together in a perfect way, with an ice-tea base lightly flavoured with lemon. Unfortunately, they sometimes separate, an effect I experienced on some of my setups. In addition, as I mentioned, at higher vaping (not coil) temperatures the sweetness can become a bit annoying (but then again, who heats up ice-tea?). While still very good in these cases, the juice really shines when everything works together.

_Preferred setup_: High surface area coil, lots of airflow. In my case, the Aromamizer and Stroh mini performed the best, with the former being a very cold build but with decent flavour, and the latter being a high surface area build. This is a juice which works well on clapton coils if you have the airflow to support it. Generally, increased surface area accentuated the ice-tea notes rather than the lemon notes, for which I was very glad. Additional airflow helps to cool the overall vape down, which works well with this juice. All of my hotter setups (Subtank, Hastur and Goblin) did not perform that nicely with this juice.

_Final thoughts:_

I really, really like this. It is unlike any other juice I've tasted (but granted, the first tea-based juice I've had), and it gives the exact impression of actual ice-tea. As expected, it's a nice vape for a hot day, especially with the slight menthol notes. It can be difficult to get the right setup to fully experience the flavours, but it is very rewarding when you do. Finally, the aftertaste is super satisfying, and lingers long enough that you just cannot help but take another toot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (14/4/16)

Ezekiel said:


> @Paulie sent me 4x50ml bottles for participating in his Aphrodite's Nipple DIY contest. First of all, thanks again @Paulie! Really appreciate it! I'm going to review each one separately, and over the course of a few days (they take time yo!). My phone camera is a bit busted atm, so I'll upload pictures of the juice at a later stage. I'll give an overall impression of Paulie's E-juice after all of the reviews.
> 
> First up: Lemon Ice Tea
> 
> ...




Thanks for the Review man i appreciate it! Also you very good when it comes to reviewing juices in detail! I think you should do more!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver (14/4/16)

Super review @Ezekiel !
Thanks for the efforts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## E.T. (18/4/16)

Coffee Cake 6mg, great tasting juice, good mixture, the coffee is not overpowering, and the cake on the exhale is great.

But this juice does not seem to like commercial atomizers, went through 2 Eleaf 0.3 ohm coils and 1 Atlantis 0.5 ohm coil, in one day. (all new and properly primed) each time Half of the tank tastes absolutely great, but then dry hit, dry hit.... . and coil gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (18/4/16)

E.T. said:


> Coffee Cake 6mg, great tasting juice, good mixture, the coffee is not overpowering, and the cake on the exhale is great.
> 
> But this juice does not seem to like commercial atomizers, went through 2 Eleaf 0.3 ohm coils and 1 Atlantis 0.5 ohm coil, in one day. (all new and properly primed) each time Half of the tank tastes absolutely great, but then dry hit, dry hit.... . and coil gone.



Thanks for the info E.T. i will give it a try and test it on some commercial coils and get back to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (18/4/16)

Paulie said:


> Thanks for the info E.T. i will give it a try and test it on some commercial coils and get back to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great thank you Paulie, if all else fails I might just venture into building coils (or in my case hand grenades) to enjoy your juices.


----------



## Paulie (18/4/16)

E.T. said:


> Great thank you Paulie, if all else fails I might just venture into building coils (or in my case hand grenades) to enjoy your juices.




If you like i would also be happy to help u build coils or if u dont live in jhb ask someone i know cause its cheaper and you get a much better vape  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/16)

So apparently I am missing out on the favourite one so far. Havent enjoyed coffee vapes so far but sounds like I should take the plunge. Keep getting guava as the bottle finishes. Just wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Hi all

This is my first review of a Paulies juice. Paulies is run by @Paulie and for those who don't know him, allow me to say a few words. @Paulie is one of the most enthusiastic vapers I know. I am lucky to have known Paulie from early on in my vape journey. He is wildly passionate about flavours and has been mixing up juices for quite a long time. He is also a gem of a person and is very committed to the community and ECIGSSA. He has helped so much behind the scenes with so many things and is very generous with his time and efforts. Paulie is a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA. 

@Paulie introduced me to his DIY Guava quite a while back (long before it launched) and gave me a few versions to test. I have vaped this juice on its own but also enjoy it a lot with added menthol. When the juice finally launched, I got a review bottle around the March Vape Meet and have been vaping it (without added menthol) since mid April in various devices. The juice costs R250 for 50ml and Paulie mixed me a 9mg version. It's a 70% VG juice.

For this review I will focus on the production juice (without added menthol). I will also give some notes near the end on vaping it with added menthol...

*PAULIES - Guava (9mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a fabulous juice. I love it for its authentic fresh guava taste and its granular texture. It feels like you are eating guava roll! This is a clear winner in my book. I will make sure to have this in my rotation and will continue ordering more. *




The juice has a orange colour and a sweetish guava fruity smell. 

On the vape, I get a *fresh guava* taste straight away. It's not a sweet candy type guava but the fresh thing. Very authentic. To me it tastes a lot like guava roll, which I love. Hence the guava roll in the photo above . It's almost as if a fresh guava has been liquidised in there and is coming out the drip tip. You can taste the guava and it makes me want to eat it. The flavour is of medium strength.

The guava taste in this juice is very authentic. It reminds me of many trips to the Kruger Park, stopping at the Halls farm stall near Nelspruit and buying their fabulous guava roll. Then eating it while checking out the animals in the Kruger. It is quite amazing how some juices remind you of past experiences based on their flavour!

On the sweetness scale, it's on the sweetish side but not overly so. It's a natural sweetness, like the fruit. I find it on the wettish side. It's not warm or cool, somewhere in-between. Very authentic taste indeed, no synthetic or artificial tones for me.

The* texture of this juice is just fantastic* and I feel it makes this juice special. It is granular and makes you feel like you are eating a guava - almost as if there are little pieces of guava in the vapour. Just lovely.

Throat hit is on the lowish side. Understandable for a 9mg high VG juice on my flavour-focussed equipment (where I usually vape 18mg or 12mg). But the flavour is so authentic that it makes up for the lower throat hit. Vapour production is good - as expected with a 70% VG juice.

Is this a bold or mellow vape? I would say somewhere in the middle. I did find it vapable all day. It's not too sweet or too strong and goes well with most situations and is nice with food. Perhaps not my preferred vape with a cup of coffee but I found myself reaching for it at many different times of the day.

The *aftertaste is great. *That fresh guava taste is there for a bit. Exhaling through the nose afterward, you can still taste that fresh juicy guava, which I found pleasing. It doesn't stay for too long, so you reach for another toot.

It vapes well in my equipment but I did find it needed a bit more power to get it to shine. It's a thick juice so squonking on the Reo took a bit longer but no issues.

I thoroughly enjoy vaping this juice and I can say it's one of the few juices that has no negatives for me.

If you don't like guava, you probably won't enjoy this juice. But if you are indifferent and generally like your fruity vapes or if you like guava - then you should definitely give this juice a try. I think you will appreciate it's fresh authentic taste.

*Mouth to Lung versus Lung Hit - and setup discussion*

This juice vaped nicely in both MTL and Lung hit modes. I enjoyed both. I did feel it was better suited to higher power, higher airflow on lung hit devices.

My MTL experience was with the Reo/RM2 and I struggled to get the right set up. I tried various coils. The problem is you need enough power (ie low enough ohms) but you don't have enough airflow. Some of the vapes were just a bit too hot. I got a great vape in the end on a simple 26g NI80 single at about 0.5 ohms. It's quite hot but it renders the flavour beautifully.
For Lung hits I had the best all-round vape on the Reo/Nuppin with dual 26g NI80 coils at about 0.3 ohms. A great mix of power and enough airflow. It was also nice on the Crius tank and I even tried dripping it on the Doge V2 with a dual staged paracoil (built for me by @Ollie). But that was a bit too airy for me for this juice and the flavour wasn't as dense as the Nuppin.
I found MTL on the RM2 a bit sweeter, denser and richer. But the lung hit on the Nuppin was the overall winner - much more vapour but still dense flavour - slightly less sweet.

I preferred Jap Cotton over Rayon for this juice because I felt it brought out more richness in the guava.

*Menthol adventures *

I don't usually discuss adding other things into a production juice when doing a juice review but because I did this with Paulie's Guava long before it was even launched, I do feel I should discuss it briefly.

In 10ml of this juice I add 15 drops of VM's Menthol Concentrate. I vaped this a lot in restricted lung hit devices such as the Kayfun Monster V2 and the Crius. Rayon wick to bring out the menthol crispness a bit better 

Oh my gosh, it's glorious. Granted, I do like menthol, but this blend is amazing. The coolness of the menthol combines with the guava in the background for an icy guava taste. It is so refreshing and tasty. I feel the guava is accentuated, even though it moves into the background. I also like my "menthol burn" on long slow restricted lung hits at lowish power - and this blend delivers in that respect.

If you like this juice and you like menthol, give it a try - I think you will enjoy it.

Packaging:

Great packaging overall
Dark sturdy plastic bottle with a long tapering nozzle that I find very useful. The nozzle itself has a removable screw on cap and the whole cap itself can also be unscrewed from the bottle. The nozzle makes it very easy to fill various tanks and is a pleasure to drip with.
Only negative with the dark bottle is you can't see how much juice you have left. You have to open the whole cap and have a look under the light. One gets a sense from the weight of the bottle, but it's not that easy.
The cap and nozzle cap is not of the "child deterrent" variety - so keep it away from kids.
The labelling is good and the juice name and nic strength is easy to see. I did not see the PG/VG ratio on the bottle.
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.58 ohm NI80 single coil - Jap Cotton wick - (25 to 30 Watts, depending on battery level)
REO Grand/Nuppin1 - dual NI80 coil around 0.3 ohms - Jap Cotton wick - (48 to 58 Watts, depending on battery level)
RX200/Crius - 0.5 ohm Kanthal dual - Jap Cotton wick - 25 to 30 Watts
Cuboid/Doge V2 - 0.26 ohm dual staged paracoil - 60 to 70 Watts

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/16)

Off to find my bottle and some Menthol Ice right now Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Off to find my bottle and some Menthol Ice right now Hi Ho @Silver!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
But its not Menthol Ice! You need to use the VM Menthol concentrate!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> But its not Menthol Ice! You need to use the VM Menthol concentrate!



Ahhhh thanks for the heads up... got some of that too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/16)

Great review, as always and as expected. Thank you @Silver. One of my favourites and imo the best and most authentic single fruit juice in the world!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (14/5/16)

Spot on review @Silver, I found myself nodding in agreement with every word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (14/5/16)

Lovely review @Silver makes me want to go out and get some right now!
I will be picking up some on Monday based on you review I am sure I'll like it.

I think it could do with a hint of Menthol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Andre said:


> Great review, as always and as expected. Thank you @Silver. One of my favourites and imo the best and most authentic single fruit juice in the world!



Thanks @Andre, much appreciated.
I know you like it and I know you have tried lots of fruit juices
Am proud then that we have such an authentic juice right here in SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Alex said:


> Spot on review @Silver, I found myself nodding in agreement with every word.



Thanks @Alex - appreciate the feedback and confirmation


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Lovely review @Silver makes me want to go out and get some right now!
> I will be picking up some on Monday based on you review I am sure I'll like it.
> 
> I think it could do with a hint of Menthol



Good to hear @Greyz, thanks for the feedback
I cant wait to go back to the menthol addition myself. Have had it without menthol for over a month in several devices. I think tomorrow I will make a menthol mix. Cant wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (14/5/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first review of a Paulies juice. Paulies is run by @Paulie and for those who don't know him, allow me to say a few words. @Paulie is one of the most enthusiastic vapers I know. I am lucky to have known Paulie from early on in my vape journey. He is wildly passionate about flavours and has been mixing up juices for quite a long time. He is also a gem of a person and is very committed to the community and ECIGSSA. He has helped so much behind the scenes with so many things and is very generous with his time and efforts. Paulie is a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA.
> 
> ...


What a great way to come home from dinner in this cold weather and have such a lovely review to read! Thanks man i always enjoy reading your reviews!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape (25/8/16)

Curious if anyone's tried either of Paulie's new flavours? That being blueberry cupcake and ginger biscuit I think it is.

Ordered myself some today, just wondered if anyone was in the mood to write up a quick review


----------



## Taytay (30/8/16)

Finally got my 3mg Paulie's coffee cake today. Nice, smooth and enjoyable vape but honestly I think all the wonderful reviews maybe got me overly excited... It's a bit bland to me. I am not getting the cake flavour that everyone is raving about, just a milky coffee flavour?
Maybe my modest Ego AIO isn't man enough to get the proper flavor going?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/8/16)

Taytay said:


> Finally got my 3mg Paulie's coffee cake today. Nice, smooth and enjoyable vape but honestly I think all the wonderful reviews maybe got me overly excited... It's a bit bland to me. I am not getting the cake flavour that everyone is raving about, just a milky coffee flavour?
> Maybe my modest Ego AIO isn't man enough to get the proper flavor going?


Yeah that AIO, in my experience, is way too bland to vape anything that doesn't contain menthol. Try that Coffee Cake on another tank, you'll love it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schnappie (31/8/16)

Also took the plunge and finally got coffee cake a month or so ago after loving all the other flavours but not being a fan of coffee vapes and now I am sold. @Paulie is already synonymous with great flavours he deserves a michelin star or something. Congrats on winning the blind juice tasting shootout! So many awesome flavours released in a fairly short space of time and yet another winning recipe pops out of your sleave! Already a legend sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (31/8/16)

Pixstar said:


> Yeah that AIO, in my experience, is way too bland to vape anything that doesn't contain menthol. Try that Coffee Cake on another tank, you'll love it.


Thanks Pixstar, I thought as much. It's a shame though - I am loving all my Wiener Vape/ Mr Hardwicks/ Vapour mountain juices in the AIO and I love the portability and ease of use of it.


----------



## Pixstar (31/8/16)

Taytay said:


> Thanks Pixstar, I thought as much. It's a shame though - I am loving all my Wiener Vape/ Mr Hardwicks/ Vapour mountain juices in the AIO and I love the portability and ease of use of it.


Have to agree @Taytay, the form factor of the AIO is brilliant. Glad to hear you've had success with it using other e-liquids.


----------



## JPODS (26/9/16)

*Paulies - Apricot Donut*
The taste of primary school tuckshops and Apricot jam donuts from Spar or PnP. Deerishus!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theMysticVaper (28/11/16)

*Paulie's Blueberry Cupcake Review By theMysticVaper*

Still a lot of improving to do but none the less, here's my review 




So this is my first @Paulie E-Liquid and although it's not my favourite, it is definitely a good one  ( I am very excited to try Coffee Cake soon  ) Before I say anything, it seems that I have very picky taste buds 


Device Used: Limitless 200w Box Mod
Atty Used: Limitless RDTA Plus
Coil(s): Dual twisted coils at about 0.25 ohms (Not sure what material)


So this e-juice is supposed to be a blueberry cupcake, I don't get that at all, I get a Blueberry Muffin and it's quite accurate to that actually (Expect more of a savoury blueberry muffin). It's a 5/10 on the sweetness scale which can be a good or bad thing. I can vape this all day. The throat hit is not too bad at all, it is quite smooth with a slight throat hit (I was using 3mg). Overall this is a nice juice but not the best, but that depends on your flavour type. My rating is a 7/10

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vitblitz (15/2/17)

Company *Paulies E-liquid*
Product Name: *Paulies Stawberry Lemon Cake*
Product Image:






Reviewer: *Vitblitz from KZN*

Mod: *Vaporesso Tarot Nano*
Watts/Volts: *40-45W*

Atomiser: *Veco tank 22mm*
Coil Resistance: *Eco coil 0.42*
Wicking Material: *traditional *

Strength: *3Mg*
Blend: *70VG/30PG*
Price: *R150 30ml*
Website: http://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za/

Website blurb:*The Athena of e-vapes, Strawberry-Lemon-Cake is a delicious tarty strawberry cake that will leave you mouthwatering. Smooth, fluffy and bursting with strawberry goodness. Made for desire.*

Reviewer Notes:

*The packaging is unique, it's a soft black plastic bottle with med stubby snout, a good quality label and premium design, very inviting. Not as classy as some of the glass bottle and pipettes I have come across.

As you open it, you are hit with baked smell blended with fruitiness of the strawberry and lemon. 
Subtle Strawberry-Lemon-Cake is mild but delicious tarty strawberry cake with underlying lemon tones after you ex-hale.

This is definitely an all day vape juice. 

This will be one of my daily #handcheck juices, I was surprised though at the mildness of the flavour at 40w, getting a richer tastes and thicker cloud from 45w but almost too hot then.*

Similar to: *Mr Harwick's baked goods, but not as nom*

Avoid if: *You dont like baked goods.*

Definite a top shelf juice IMO,

*I rate this a 4*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Company *Paulies E-liquid*
> Product Name: *Paulies Stawberry Lemon Cake*
> Product Image:
> 
> ...


Are you using the clapton euc coil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vitblitz (15/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> Are you using the clapton euc coil?



Yes I believe so as the nano kit come with 2 eco coils, I have the ceramic as a spare so it must be the clapton.


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Yes I believe so as the nano kit come with 2 eco coils, I have the ceramic as a spare so it must be the clapton.


Okay that makes sense. The max I can run the ceramic one at is 35 watts. The clapton is great for this juice, keep the ceramic one for the fruity and menthol juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz (15/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> Okay that makes sense. The max I can run the ceramic one at is 35 watts. The clapton is great for this juice, keep the ceramic one for the fruity and menthol juice



ok thanks for the advice, That would be correct you can see the recommend coil wattage here:  http://www.vaporesso.com/vape-atomizers-vape-tanks-veco-vape-tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/17)

Vitblitz said:


> ok thanks for the advice, That would be correct you can see the recommend coil wattage here:  http://www.vaporesso.com/vape-atomizers-vape-tanks-veco-vape-tank


The page doesnt want to open. But the ratings are on the coils. Great review of the juice btw


----------



## Vitblitz (15/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> The page doesnt want to open. But the ratings are on the coils. Great review of the juice btw



The Tarot nano has a really cool feature, as soon as you add a new tank or coil, it auto recommends the wattage.

I will post it just now for future ref:

Thank you on the review.


----------



## Silver (15/2/17)

Hi guys

Please stay on topic in these review threads

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (14/3/17)

This will be my first ejuice review so please bear with me:

Had to stock up on some juice before we went to one of my best friend's weddings on Saturday. Not knowing what to buy and not enough time to sample, my wife instruckted me to go and get ANY PAULIES e-liquid, except coffe cake as she had won a bottle in his 1st birthday competion. Had my sights set on the pistacio-icecream. Got to juicyjoes but they where out of the Pistacio Icecream so I got the BlueBerry cupcake.

*Juice for review:*
PAULIE’S E-LIQUID - Blueberry cupcake (3MG) 

*Equipment Used:*
COV Wraith RDA (my backup RDA as I am still to repair my Mutation's ceramic build deck)
iPower 80W
24g N80 6 wraps around 3mm ID dual coil, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2.

Moonshot 22mm RTA
Noisy Cricket v1
26g N80 10 wraps around 3mm ID dual coil, wicked with Cotton Bacon V2.

*Website blurp:*
Vanilla cupcake topped of with the thick creamy blueberry topping making your mouth water for more!

*First impressions: *
OH NO, what have I done? Not at all what I was expecting, at 80W it had a funny taste, I cant quite describe it, but did not taste how I would imagine it to taste. 

I lowered the power to 40W, second impresions, OH NO, why did I only buy 30ml. I could taste the bakery and blueberries and almost smell the coffee should follow. 

Upped the power again, and this time it was better but not there yet. So I rewicked the RDA primed and tried again. BLISS.** Since it was working on higher powers now I decided to give it a go in the Moonshot. All I can say is WOW. Everything I want was there, full mouth feel, lots of flavor and nice clouds. 
** Will remember to put all new flavours to the test in a clean and freshly wicked rda.

*Flavor:*
Not a Blueberry cupcake, or not the ones I have had. More of a blueberry mug cake ( http://kirbiecravings.com/2014/08/blueberry-mug-cake-2.html ) , so much better!! No artificial blueberry taste, I can actually taste those little smurfberries we buy for the kids. 

*Over-All Impressions:*
Not to be used in a RTA if you are going to use other flavours afterwards, the blueberry hangs around. Strangely I can burn it off quickly in the RDA. 

My wife asked why I only got the 30ml since this will definitely go into her rotation, she will be getting a 100ml as soon as this one is almost done. I can see this one becoming part of my rotation as well! 

What I like the most about is is the fact that is not overly sweet. I have vaped it the whole day Saturday and Sunday without it getting to sweet for me. 

Whipped it out at the wedding on Saturday night, everyone loved it, even the non vapers. 

*Would I suggest it:*
Most definately.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Nicholas (14/3/17)

Anneries said:


> This will be my first ejuice review so please bear with me:
> 
> Had to stock up on some juice before we went to one of my best friend's weddings on Saturday. Not knowing what to buy and not enough time to sample, my wife instruckted me to go and get ANY PAULIES e-liquid, except coffe cake as she had won a bottle in his 1st birthday competion. Had my sights set on the pistacio-icecream. Got to juicyjoes but they where out of the Pistacio Icecream so I got the BlueBerry cupcake.
> 
> ...



Great review man .... Yeah Its awesome ... one of my favourite juices of all time.

but i must say i'm addicted to coffee cake.

sometimes i visit vape king during my lunch break just too stare at paulies bottles on the shelves contemplating whether i need to pay rent this month

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/3/17)

Anneries said:


> This will be my first ejuice review so please bear with me:
> 
> Had to stock up on some juice before we went to one of my best friend's weddings on Saturday. Not knowing what to buy and not enough time to sample, my wife instruckted me to go and get ANY PAULIES e-liquid, except coffe cake as she had won a bottle in his 1st birthday competion. Had my sights set on the pistacio-icecream. Got to juicyjoes but they where out of the Pistacio Icecream so I got the BlueBerry cupcake.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (14/3/17)

Anneries said:


> This will be my first ejuice review so please bear with me:
> 
> Had to stock up on some juice before we went to one of my best friend's weddings on Saturday. Not knowing what to buy and not enough time to sample, my wife instruckted me to go and get ANY PAULIES e-liquid, except coffe cake as she had won a bottle in his 1st birthday competion. Had my sights set on the pistacio-icecream. Got to juicyjoes but they where out of the Pistacio Icecream so I got the BlueBerry cupcake.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Review @Anneries!
I have to say when I 1st got it, I did not enjoy this juice. Got the Coffee Cake and Man! It was so Guuuud!!
As soon as the coffee cake was finished I decided to give the Blueberry cupcake another go, and it surprised me! maby its a different build than I had initially but this time around I really enjoyed it!!

I can only give good feedback on Paulie's Ive tried so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (14/3/17)

Paulie said:


> Thanks for the review man


No problems, it was the first time that I had a juice that I felt I *have* to review. Reading it now, the review doesn't seem to do the juice justice. 



Dietz said:


> maby its a different build than I had initially but this time around I really enjoyed it!!


The build definitely does influence the flavor. I did not believe it to be true, but I also found that the build and the position of the coil relative to the airflow plays a massive role in the flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/3/17)

Thanks for sharing your review with us @Anneries 
I enjoyed reading it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/3/17)

@Dietz @Anneries I've had the same experience with Blueberry Cupcake. It's such a nice flavor. The blueberry isn't very overpowering at all and the juice is smooth. Just the perfect amount of sweetness.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

*Paulies Gold Line - Coffee Shake*

Local/International: Local
Received from Paulies’ giveaway

Flavour Description: 
“… a new coffee flavor which is creamy, milky and roasty! A delicious coffee milkshake with nuts and plenty creams and milk that is simply coffeelicious!”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comments:

This juice didn’t meet my expectations – it exceeded them by far! It’s a WINNER, there's no doubt about that! WOW WOW WOW !!! Congratulations, @Paulie, you’ve really nailed this one!

On the inhale there's a delicious, medium - dark roast flavour which is very tasty; on the exhale a sweetness and a touch of creaminess comes through. For me to say something like this is really something, because it's not often that I experience different flavours on the inhale/exhale. The juice leaves a really good aftertaste too. 

I couldn’t taste any nuts though, but it doesn’t matter – I’m still nuts about it! I can just imagine drinking a real coffee milkshake that tastes like this. That would make my day!

Would I buy this juice again: Absolutely!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Great review @Hooked !
Thanks for the headsup
I need to try some of this. Congrats @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnG (7/6/18)

Great review @Hooked I definitely need to try this one out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (5/7/18)

I tried Coffee Shake yesterday, my brother got it. Very nice indeed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/11/20)

​*PAULIES - CAPPUCCINO*
*Local *@Paulie 

*Flavour Description: *
“A rich, creamy texture coffee blend mixed in milk for a yummy all day vape.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic*: 3mg

*My comments: *
This is a pleasant juice, creamy and veering towards the sweet side, but nothing to get excited about. When I vape a coffee I want to know immediately that it’s coffee, without searching for the flavour and wondering where it’s hiding.

However, if you enjoy a very light coffee, then this is for you.

*Would I buy this juice again:* No

*Mod: *Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial – SMOK Mesh 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #169*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

